# Just bought a new house 2 days ago



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Yes I did and need someinput on the appliances I may want.
Currently the stove is a Jenn air (electric) with different attachements.
Anyone have the scoop on the latest appliances to be had.
Thank you
Danielle


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Congratulations on your new home!!

We're gutting our entire kitchen, and replacing everything. I like the look of stainless, and we are most likely going to buy a Kitchen Aid refrig., because of the styling, as well as its energy rating, the DCS dual fuel range, which is much better than the Viking, as far as I can see, and a Maytag dishwasher, which we already have, and it is great. For our ventilation system, we are looking at the Zephyr Cyclone. It's very compact and quiet, so they say.
  

[ March 06, 2001: Message edited by: momoreg ]


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Momoreg: How long of a process will this/is the gutting and reworking of an entire kitchen? Sounds like an interesting process as well as a huge learning experience. Keep us posted! I currently have a gas stove and oven, love the gas stove/hate the gas oven--is yours going to be electric or gas (the oven)?


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Congrats Danielle! Are you having the house built? How fun to be in the stage of being able to choose what kitchen things to put in. I only had a new house built once, and had no clue at that time (very young then!) on good appliances and such. Best to get the good things in as you're doing now.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The process should begin next week, and I'm sure it will be a learning experience, as you said. The oven is electric, and the range is gas (propane). That's the only way I can get the self-cleaning.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hear, hear, Crudeau. I'm with you. I only wish I'd had someone to ask about this before I bought my stove.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

That's why I want to replace my oven. It takes 30 min sometimes to heat up to 400. It's really bad, and no self cleaning. I think it's supposed to burn the things off but it doesn't. I can't imagine not having the gas stove though. Would be great to have a double oven..I don't know a thing about convection...is that what many of you are using these days?


----------

